# Sticky  Critiques



## Kicksforkills

Here's where to put your critiques that you receive.

Got Dexter's first critique back today. He went BPIB by default under this judge and then went on to win Toy Puppy Group 4 under a different judge. This is for his default BPIB.

"Tri Dog, very alert little boy with nice ears and eyes, level topline and moved well. BP"


----------



## Tigerneko

This is the last one we had for Mabel, it was from Manchester Sporting Terrier:

"forward well mannered puppy, full of alertness with keen expression. Good well set ears when focused on using them. Clean cut wedge shaped head. Good bone well sloped shoulders, clean deep front. Good depth & length of ribbing, cut up evident. Moved true & soundly in front. In good condition with good pigmentation, thumbprints evident, correct dentition. BOB BPIS4"

I am SO proud of that, I want it tattooing across my head LOL! We haven't had any for a while though, i'm waiting for a few more to appear, hopefully soon!


----------



## Pezant

What does it mean by 'thumbprints evident' and 'cut up evident' Tigerneko?

I'll have to go digging around for Henry's again, he's got a couple somewhere and we're still waiting on Bath to appear. All the ES critiques take bloody forever to turn up!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon

Can I hijack for a second with a question?

Do only placed dogs get critiqued or all dogs in a class? And when/how do you get the critique if one is given?


----------



## Pezant

First placed dogs get a critique and *most* second place but that's it, and critiques come from both open and champ shows. That's what's happening when you see the first and second winner kept behind by the judge after the class has been awarded.

They get listed in the dog showing papers and online. I get mine through Our Dogs online, and other people here prefer Dog World. Both are subscription required, but it's not too much. £35 for six months or something I think?


----------



## Pezant

Henry's critiques so far:

Cambridge and County
Promising youngster, nice head with correct eye shape and colour, good bone and angles back and front, moved well. 

East Anglian Gundog
10 month old light orange dog. Attention to presentation would be to an advantage. Pleasing head with nice dark eye. Good bone and strength of front. Would prefer tighter feet. Good outline and tailset. Movement improved once settled. 

Chelmsford and County
11 month old orange boy gave his handler a hard time, well proportioned head, nice dark eye, lovely expression, well off for bone, needs time to mature before he comes into his own, enjoying his day.

I'm hoping Bath turns up next week, seeing as that's a Champ one.


----------



## Tigerneko

Pezant said:


> What does it mean by 'thumbprints evident' and 'cut up evident' Tigerneko?
> 
> I'll have to go digging around for Henry's again, he's got a couple somewhere and we're still waiting on Bath to appear. All the ES critiques take bloody forever to turn up!


The thumbprint is the black dot on the tan parts of their front legs/feet... as modeled here by one of Mabel's litter brothers  the little lines on their toes is called 'Penciling' 










I think the cut up is just the tuck in the chest that gives them their slightly whippety shape, I think!

We are behind on a few critiques I think! Plus I have missed quite a few shows recently due to work so my dad has been on his own & half of the time I forget which shows he's done! Then when the critiques turn up in Dogworld I have to look through them all to see if she's in there!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon

Pezant said:


> First placed dogs get a critique and *most* second place but that's it, and critiques come from both open and champ shows. That's what's happening when you see the first and second winner kept behind by the judge after the class has been awarded.
> 
> They get listed in the dog showing papers and online. I get mine through Our Dogs online, and other people here prefer Dog World. Both are subscription required, but it's not too much. £35 for six months or something I think?


Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Dober

I love getting critiques; I always flip right through the dog magazines in search of them and check our dogs weekly  Dog world seems to be the best, I only get Our dogs (though wont be renewing) so I have to rely on rfiends to get my critiques sometimes.

I always love seeing good critiques from judges who can really paint a picture of the dog in front of them, saying what they like and what they would like to see improved.

Havnt had Aspen's breed critiques from Three Counties, Blackpool or Windsor yet, though we did get our WPG4 critique:
_
'6 months Dobermann baby, really appealed my eye, such a typical outline for this youngster, liked the head, excellent bite, good neck, clean shoulders and flows nicley over the whithers, well angulated back and front, easy typical breed action. Sure to have a good future, handled to perfection by a young lady' _

Here is Aspens brother's critique from when I handled him and we won the puppy stakes (and runner up over the whole show from different days) at Windsor:

_'Although still naturally youthful. most impressive out line combines elegance with strength equally refined and masculine expression. Well shaped eyes,graceful strong neck. Firm top line.Well angulated hind quarters powerful movement. Ably handled'_

And here are some of the previous ones for Rupert:
_
'Elegant black youngster with a noble, balanced head, correct planes, neat ear set, alert dark almond shaped eyes, strong underjaw & clean scissor bite. Slightly convexed lean muscular neck flowed down into well placed shoulders, ample chest, having straight bone into strong pasterns. Being short coupled on well angulated quarters on strong tight feet that crabbed on the move.'

'There was much to like about this chap - not as heavy as 2.
Correct head shape with dark eyes - high ear carriage that gave him an alert expression. correct dentition. Lean reach of neck into well placed shoulders. firm topline with correct tail set. Good rear angles , deep brisket with tuck up.Tight feet - Moved well when he eventually settled into his stride - handled well.'_


----------



## Dober

Here's a pic of Aspens bro winning runner up on the POTY stakes for Windsor at just 6 months:










Isnt he just stunning?


----------



## Pezant

He's gorgeous!! Aspen comes from an excellent family


----------



## Tigerneko

WOW well done Dober - is that you handling him? He looks absolutely fantastic, shame he didn't win but runner up is equally as amazing 

Mabel's breeder made POTY last year & was the first MT ever to do so


----------



## Dober

Tigerneko said:


> WOW well done Dober - is that you handling him? He looks absolutely fantastic, shame he didn't win but runner up is equally as amazing
> 
> Mabel's breeder made POTY last year & was the first MT ever to do so


Thank you, yep that's me handling him  Their breeder was in the breed ring winning her 3rd CC and making their mum a UK champion!! Windsor was a fab show for all of us. He is such a sweetheart, loves everyone.

We'll try and win next show  Congrats to Mabel's breeder, quite a feat!


----------



## Tigerneko

Dober said:


> Thank you, yep that's me handling him  Their breeder was in the breed ring winning her 3rd CC and making their mum a UK champion!! Windsor was a fab show for all of us. He is such a sweetheart, loves everyone.
> 
> We'll try and win next show  Congrats to Mabel's breeder, quite a feat!


Well, she certainly had a good day, didn't she! 

I'd love to get back into handling, i've let my dad take over handling Mabel as she is better with him, plus she is technically his dog! But hopefully some time in the future i'll be getting my Borzoi pup & my dad might be getting another Manchester next year (can you tell the bug has bitten us LOL) so I will probably be doing plenty of handling soon! I'm sort of enjoying not handling at the moment though, at most of the big shows we're on the same day as the Hounds so if i'm not handling, I can wander off to watch the Borzoi judging without constantly checking my watch! Plus I don't want to get into the habit of just handling small terriers, i'd rather gain my experience in breeds I intend to stick with


----------



## Dober

MB - (3) - 1 - M Crackling Rose at L - 3rd in the strong mpb class. Again a black with heaps to like. Good size, so well boned, lovely reach of neck and her head is ultra feminine with such good eyes. Well ribbed, strong loin and very good feet. Showed balance and purpose as she circled the ring. 

From welsh KC where my Aspen came 3rd out of more than 10 in MPB, then 1st in MB  12 points total now


----------



## Kicksforkills

From the same show that gave Dexter first in AV Toy Puppy and AV Toy Junior. This critique is for his default junior win in the breed class's (I think)

Southampton -Caroline Odd -Junior - "8 months dog, overall a nice puppy with good head & body, held topline and well set tail. Need s to tighten in movement."

Now waiting for a couple more


----------



## Dober

Latest from a breed specialist at a club show:

_Black and rust about 9 months of age, firstly one of the few girls with a superb front, has the depth and width to match. My notes say flat skull, moderate stop, coupled with keen expression, good reach of neck, high wither, firm slightly sloping top line, so eye catching when in profile. All bones of good length, would love to see her at a later date. _


----------



## Emmastace

Dober said:


> Latest from a breed specialist at a club show:
> 
> _Black and rust about 9 months of age, firstly one of the few girls with a superb front, has the depth and width to match. My notes say flat skull, moderate stop, coupled with keen expression, good reach of neck, high wither, firm slightly sloping top line, so eye catching when in profile. All bones of good length, would love to see her at a later date. _


Great critique. Well done both of you xxxx


----------



## Kicksforkills

Dober, you always do so well! Well done!


Here's Dexter's latest critique, from a companion show where he won First in Puppy, First in Non-Sporting, BPIS and RBIS.


"Best Puppy in Show and Reserve Best in Show was an adorable young Papillon puppy, well balanced with really good movement and loads of character. Novice owner will have a lot of fun showing I am sure."

(I told her he was my first show dog as they were taking the BPIS picture)


----------



## Emmastace

Kicksforkills said:


> Dober, you always do so well! Well done!
> 
> Here's Dexter's latest critique, from a companion show where he won First in Puppy, First in Non-Sporting, BPIS and RBIS.
> 
> "Best Puppy in Show and Reserve Best in Show was an adorable young Papillon puppy, well balanced with really good movement and loads of character. Novice owner will have a lot of fun showing I am sure."
> 
> (I told her he was my first show dog as they were taking the BPIS picture)


Awwwww.....that judge comes across as a really nice person. A mixture of positive encouragement and nitty gritty detail of why they liked the dog. I would be chuffed with that critique.

Saying that, I think the ones where they are less 'nice' and just boldly give facts about why and where they felt dog 'x' was better than dog 'y' are perhaps more useful in that they tell you what you need to work on or disguise or whatever. I would find it hard to have any criticism of my dog though. They can say what they like about me as long as they recognise my boy as perfect.


----------



## Tigerneko

This is from an Open show back in July, it is featured in Dogworld today:

"up to size, good length of head, small dark eyes, neck of correct length with slight arch, good in body, good coat, well marked. BOB."

Hooray for Mabel!

Just one question though - does 'up to size' mean she is a correct size, or does it mean the judge would not like to see the dog any bigger? I know Mabel is quite big for her breed, she's bigger than some of the boys but then again, there are a lot of tiny MT's out there at the moment!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done !

I would imagine up to size means correct size?

I tried to find my link to the critique dictionary but failed lol


----------



## Spellweaver

Was really pleased with Tarots write-up from Keith Thornton (Leeds Championship Show) in Dog World today:

_PD 1  Rottger & Beasleys Calshair Cuillin of Spellweaver  I was very impressed with this young bergamasco, beautiful head and expression, good neck and front, well-balanced body, super quality coat, a really smart boy.
_

He behaved well for once - can't wait until he grows up a bit, stops being a Kevin at shows and behaves himself all the time! :laugh:


----------



## Pezant

Our East of England Ladies KCS critique has finally appeared, and it's rather glowing for a naughty ES puppy who refused to behave himself on the day!

J 1 Arabin Street Party. Classic headed orange belton. Good eye and correct ears. Good neck, clean throat. Good shoulders, deep brisket and good legs and feet. Muscular quarters. In good coat and moved well.


----------



## Dober

Pezant said:


> Our East of England Ladies KCS critique has finally appeared, and it's rather glowing for a naughty ES puppy who refused to behave himself on the day!
> 
> J 1 Arabin Street Party. Classic headed orange belton. Good eye and correct ears. Good neck, clean throat. Good shoulders, deep brisket and good legs and feet. Muscular quarters. In good coat and moved well.


Congratulations!!

We had another good one from City of Birmingham:-

'8 months eye-catching young lady, short & compact but still very feminine with an elegant head & good depth of muzzle, ample forechest & well sprung ribs, lean strong neck & a gentle sloping topline, correct front & rear angulation & all in proportion, well developed for her age with firm muscletone, presented in very good condition, glided round the ring presenting a balanced outline with plenty of reach in the forequarters, well handled.'


----------



## Pezant

Oooh Dober that judge really liked you! What a critique!


----------



## dexter

Tigerneko said:


> This is from an Open show back in July, it is featured in Dogworld today:
> 
> "up to size, good length of head, small dark eyes, neck of correct length with slight arch, good in body, good coat, well marked. BOB."
> 
> Hooray for Mabel!
> 
> Just one question though - does 'up to size' mean she is a correct size, or does it mean the judge would not like to see the dog any bigger? I know Mabel is quite big for her breed, she's bigger than some of the boys but then again, there are a lot of tiny MT's out there at the moment!


 re; size it means top end of the breed standard xx


----------



## Kicksforkills

Decided not to go to LKA this year due to travel and finances


----------



## Emmastace

Critique from our 2nd ever show in Dog World today. It was the breed club champ show that was a disaster where I was approached by the mad woman telling me I shouldn't be there.

Anyway.......it doesn't say much but all true 

_N 1 K Jigsaw; 2 Barleyarch Trumpeter, a very neat package, short & square, moved soundly. Both handler & dog simply need more ringcraft._

If he hadn't mentioned 'move soundly' I would think he was talking about the handler not the dog


----------



## Spellweaver

Just been sent a lovely write-up for Xia from SKC in August (dont know which paper it was in until I get them tomorrow).

The girl who came first, Prada, is my friend's dog and Xia was second:

_PGB. 1. Clarke's, Lolissy Devil Wears Prada. Close between first and second. Top size and lack of coat did not help, however no hiding her good construction and proportions. Good stop, dark lively eye and well used ears. Moved really well. 2. Rottger and Beasley's, Caleykiz Cosmic Dancer at Spellweaver. Again full of quality. Better size than winner. Not so mature. Liked her head, ear and eye. Sound easy gait. It was difficult to seperate these two_
M. Hodgson


----------



## Emmastace

Great review. It's nice when they say how close it was, it will be your turn next time.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Very nice critiques, I myself should get the one I'm waiting for in this week's DW. 

Edit; thanks for the sticky


----------



## I love springers

Does anyone know if the critiques for Driffield ESS's have been in the paper yet....Thanks


----------



## Emmastace

Well I am not going to get the critique for Mylo's first show in July. I spoke to Dog World today and they said that the GSP's was the only critique not submitted for that show and that they reject them after a month for Open's. If it is a Champ show they take them whenever they are sent in. That might explain why some critiques never seem to appear.


----------



## BessieDog

Emmastace said:


> Well I am not going to get the critique for Mylo's first show in July. I spoke to Dog World today and they said that the GSP's was the only critique not submitted for that show and that they reject them after a month for Open's. If it is a Champ show they take them whenever they are sent in. That might explain why some critiques never seem to appear.


I won't hold my breath for the Open in May which was one of Bess's few firsts then.


----------



## Emmastace

BessieDog said:


> I won't hold my breath for the Open in May which was one of Bess's few firsts then.


Call them up. They may have it on file but not to be published as out of time. This was the one where Mylo was BPIB and I really wanted to know what she thought of him as she is his breeders mortal enemy. Would have been interesting that one.


----------



## Dober

Latest critique:

Absolutely stunning 10 months black/rust bitch. Elegant, compact and square in outline, she oozed quality. Correct wedge-shaped head, level head planes, exceptional dark, almond-shaped eyes. Long, clean neck flowing into slightly sloping topline from powerful withers. Plenty of forechest, good depth of rib and sufficient tuck-up. She moved with reach and drive around the ring, at one with her handler. Shown in excellent condition. BP, PG2


----------



## Kicksforkills

Love hearing about your lovely soon-to-be (I'm sure) champion Dober 

I'm waiting for two critiques. One should be in DW any week now and the other they said to tell them if it wasn't on their website by the 6th


----------



## Pezant

Could that critique be any more glowing? We'll definitely have a PF ShCh before long!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Second out of four in Junior today in a VERY VERY strong class! 

Thought the most I could hope for was third! Knew I wouldn't get first.

Apparently the judge checked patellas and withheld in another breed because of slipping patellas.

I asked the judge if he would mind critiquing Dexter verbally as he only wrote 1st. He said he would. He said he was a very nice dog, very typical, good coat and overall very sound, expected me to have won lots with him and to win much more.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Got critique from a show in October, where Dexter and his brother were the only two in Junior and his brother beat him. His brother got RBOB and their mum got BOB and G3. Three in AV Toy Junior which Dexter won. 

"Good head and eye well placed ears correct bite, well balanced body with good front and depth of chest, level topline, high set tail, fine boned with hare feet. He is just slightly longer in loin than his brother but a nice dainty boy who moved really well and made good use of his ears. "

Thr judge said "similar comments apply" as she gave his brother so put his brother's critique plus the sentence of his.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Critique I was waiting for;

"10 months tri, good head, large ears, good fringing for age, dark eye, lovely mouth. Nice outline, well carried tail, moved & showed well."


----------



## Emmastace

This is what Frank Kane has to say about my boy at Midland Counties. He got his age wrong as he was only 14 months at the time but I will forgive him for that.

'JD 1 Barleyarch Trumpeter, 17 months, of good size & proportions & the best mover in this class. Well made with correct bone & coat. Beautiful head & expression. Needs to fill out a little in body now but a convincing winner of this class'

The man has good judgement .....lol


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done Emma, I've heard Mr.Kane is well known.


----------



## Pezant

Kicksforkills said:


> Well done Emma, I've heard Mr.Kane is well known.


He is, he judged BiS at Crufts last year, and he's really big on movement, so to be singled out as the best mover in the class from him is great!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Pezant said:


> He is, he judged BiS at Crufts last year, and he's really big on movement, so to be singled out as the best mover in the class from him is great!


That's where I know his name from!

What a great achievement Emma


----------



## Spellweaver

Just catching up on this thread = some very good criitiques here. Well done everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerneko

Emmastace said:


> This is what Frank Kane has to say about my boy at Midland Counties. He got his age wrong as he was only 14 months at the time but I will forgive him for that.
> 
> 'JD 1 Barleyarch Trumpeter, 17 months, of good size & proportions & the best mover in this class. Well made with correct bone & coat. Beautiful head & expression. Needs to fill out a little in body now but a convincing winner of this class'
> 
> The man has good judgement .....lol


Wow, well done! Yep Frank Kane is probably one of the most respected/highly regarded judges in the business, I would just love to show under him! He certainly knows his onions and is also a genuinely lovely man!


----------



## Spellweaver

This is Gracee's write-up from Boston: (Judge was Pete Simmonds)

LIMIT BITCH - 1ST - CALEYKIZ SMOKIN RHYTHM . Lovely dark face bitch handled to perfection, also done this bitch well in the past and she is progressing nicely loved her head expression and dark eye, lovely length of neck into well laid back shoulders , good front with nice tight feet , good length nice firm top-line superb rear angulation, good muscle tone and in good condition, could watch her move all day lovely going and coming great side gait pleasure to award res cc to this up and coming young bitch.


----------



## Kicksforkills

That's a lovely critique on a smashing win!

Waiting for one critique. The show is a feature in one of the next few weeks' DW. I'll post it on here when I see it


----------



## Rafa

Emmastace said:


> This is what Frank Kane has to say about my boy at Midland Counties. He got his age wrong as he was only 14 months at the time but I will forgive him for that.
> 
> 'JD 1 Barleyarch Trumpeter, 17 months, of good size & proportions & the best mover in this class. Well made with correct bone & coat. Beautiful head & expression. Needs to fill out a little in body now but a convincing winner of this class'
> 
> The man has good judgement .....lol


Frank Kane is an excellent judge. I've shown under him a number of times. Well done.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Finally, from Guildford 8th December, first out of two in AV Junior under Gary Gray-

"Altaya Foreign Affair, 14 month male, good head & alert expression, dark eye, good earset, correct bite, correct length of neck into well laid shoulders, good bone & feet, short back into correct hindquarters, he was sound both ways with a lovely light side action. Not in full coat but well handled."

Longest critique we've ever had!


----------



## Dober

Aspen's critique from a breed club open show where we were reserve best bitch 

'Blk/R Standard sized bitch who really appealed to me. Lovely head and expression with dark eye, graceful neckline, enough depth and fore chest, square, compact body with well spring ribcage leading into muscular rear quarters. Moved steadily RBB'



Kicksforkills said:


> Finally, from Guildford 8th December, first out of two in AV Junior under Gary Gray-
> 
> "Altaya Foreign Affair, 14 month male, good head & alert expression, dark eye, good earset, correct bite, correct length of neck into well laid shoulders, good bone & feet, short back into correct hindquarters, he was sound both ways with a lovely light side action. Not in full coat but well handled."
> 
> Longest critique we've ever had!


Lovely critique, congratulations!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Thanks Dober, yours was very nce too.. Should really meet at a show sometime


----------



## vet-2-b

From the British Manchester terrier show:

Rattustrap Maid Marian 2. A different type,bigger but another nice Bitch. Lovely wedge shaped head and strong white teeth with a lovely dark eye. Still needs to mature but moved well round the ring for her handler just not as positively as first.

Not bad considering it was are second show and I felt like passing out with nerves haha


----------



## Emmastace

vet-2-b said:


> From the British Manchester terrier show:
> 
> Rattustrap Maid Marian 2. A different type,bigger but another nice Bitch. Lovely wedge shaped head and strong white teeth with a lovely dark eye. Still needs to mature but moved well round the ring for her handler just not as positively as first.
> 
> Not bad considering it's was are second show and I felt like passing out with nerves haha


Really well done x


----------



## vet-2-b

Emmastace said:


> Really well done x


Thank you very much  it was a brilliant show her breeders Bitch took best in show and the dog that came first in Incas class was her half sister so a rather successful show!


----------



## Spellweaver

Really pleased with Tarot's write up from Crufts from judge Elina Haapaniemi from Finland:

_Rottger & Beasleys' Calshair Cuillin of Spellweaver - 17 month old bergamasco of pleasing type and proportion. Very nice head, strong, well-boned, sound quarters. Has all the essentials to mature favourably. Nice prospect for the future. RBD_


----------



## Kicksforkills

Here's Dexter's critiques since then;

Jean Manifold- AV Junior - "J (4) 1 Bulls Altaya Foreign Affair, Papillon, pretty head & ears, nice movement."


Nina Flemming -2/6 AV Junior- "Altaya Foreign Affair, good prospect, alert, nice head, good eye, fabulous coat, moved OK."


Waiting for two, both seconds and both breed clubs, but one a champ and one an open. Champ should really be very soon.

Guess I'm not getting a critique for getting first and BOB out of one lol


----------



## Emmastace

Here is Mylo's critique for WELKS where he was 1st in PG, his litter brother was 2nd. (Don't take any notice of the comment that he was well handled cos it wasn't me  )

PG (8) 1 Serpa & Griffiths Barleyarch Trumpeter. Really well put together dog and moves with a free stride and with power around the ring. Well handled. Good turn of stifle, short back and a good colour eye. 2 Jones Barleyarch Drummer, litter brother and same qualities as my winner, another quality youngster.


This is from Torquay Open last year but I have just found it, where he was 1st in O and went BOB.... and I did handle him myself 

GSP: O Serpa/Griffiths Barleyarch Trumpeter. 14 mth dog that gave his handler a hard time, masculine head, with good pigment, ears set high, muscular neck, deep in chest,
firm in topline, straight forelegs and good feet, moderate bend of stifle, well muscled hindquarters, moved well with good coverage once settled. BOB

See why I let David do all the Champ Shows?


----------



## Freyja

Some lovely critiques here. I forgot about this thread.

Its very rare for us to get a critique as we are usually stuck in NSC and usually don't even get a mention in the results. At one show last year in AVNSC Toy both Buck and Tabitha got a 1st. All the other breeds judged by that judge and the group results have been in the papers but not NSC toy or veteran


----------



## Kicksforkills

Freyja said:


> Some lovely critiques here. I forgot about this thread.
> 
> Its very rare for us to get a critique as we are usually stuck in NSC and usually don't even get a mention in the results. At one show last year in AVNSC Toy both Buck and Tabitha got a 1st. All the other breeds judged by that judge and the group results have been in the papers but not NSC toy or veteran


Should really make it a rule at open shows too they have to do critiques.


----------



## Freyja

I love Peter's critique from the first open show we took him too Crewe and district open show.

Barnesmore Peter Pan 8 months male brindle, white trim havin a naughty day today long low true mover when not giving his handler a tough time correct size and construction nicely proportioned good reach of neck and correct front assembly.


----------



## Emmastace

I was waiting for this one from SoCos because there should have been three in the class but the other two were in previous classes and didn't enter so he stood alone. You never actually know what a Judge thinks of your dog when they stand alone until the critiques are published so I was happy with these comments.

YD 3/2
1 
Lovely balanced square dog, correct head shape with kind dark eye, good reach of neck flowing into well placed shoulder with good angulation fore and aft, nice bone and tight feet and moved freely with purpose. Stood alone but would hold own in a bigger class, coming on nicely.


----------



## torren

can anyone tell me the critiques for

whitstable & district canine society dogue de Bordeaux classes?

and south west Essex canine association dogue de Bordeaux classes and A.V working can seem to find them thank you


----------



## Firedog

We have just been given our first critiques.

Southern Counties, she got second in puppy bitch.

Square bitch with very nice head. In profile beautiful and correct shaped ears, nice rear, excellent body volume, moves very truly around.

Southampton Open Show she had B.O.B.

Well balanced bitch, elegant and compact. Correct head and skull with nose of good pigmentation. Small dark eyes and ears of correct shape and size. Correct dentition, compact body and narrow chest, dainty feet and correct tail set and correctly marked and moved well.

I am so pleased with that.

Can't wait for critique from Dorset County Canine Association.


----------



## Firedog

Tigerneko said:


> Wow, well done! Yep Frank Kane is probably one of the most respected/highly regarded judges in the business, I would just love to show under him! He certainly knows his onions and is also a genuinely lovely man!


That's who judged us Sunday. He loved my girl.


----------



## Emmastace

Firedog said:


> That's who judged us Sunday. He loved my girl.


I was at Dorset County on Sunday !!!!!!!!!

Mylo won his class but not BOB so that was the end for him. The Daxie that eventually won Best in Show was Reserve to Mylo when he won Best in Show last week buts that's how the whole thing works I suppose.


----------



## BessieDog

I've just realised that I haven't shared Bess's critique from the Irish Setter Breeders Championship show on the 30th March.

Bess was second out of 16 bitches in Undergraduate, and her critique is:

_An appealing bitch with pleasing head and expression, good reach of neck, well balanced throughout._

I was very pleased with this result! 

PS I didn't handle her!


----------



## vet-2-b

Critique from British Manchester Terrier club limit show, Inca got 1st out of 3 in Beginner Bitch, 1st out of 11 in turo bitch and 2nd out of 8 in Post graduate bitch, only beaten by BB and BIS! it was a good show 

"A lovely marked bitch with a nice feminine head with good ear set and dark eye. Excellent crest of neck in to a good top line with a correct rise over the loin. Handled and moved well." 

I think it's a really nice critique, short but straight to the point


----------



## Kicksforkills

Latest;

"Bulls Altaya Foreign Affair, Papillon, lovely sized tri dog of nice type. Correct length to muzzle & nice flare to ears which he needs to use more of. Good shape, correct bone to size, straight coat. Excellent tailset & carriage. Strong drive & good width behind. BAV."

We won AV Toy Open then got Best AV Toy under C C Li.


----------



## Pezant

From East of England Ladies Kennel Society:

(1) Dunnett's Arabin Street Party. Good strong masculine head, nice front standing and good feet. Good depth of chest and spring of rib. Lovely rear angles and moved well. RBOB. 

Pleased with that! The dog we beat also had in her critique that her movement wasn't as free as Henry's, so really pleased with that too. He always seems to get his head and movement picked out especially.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Pezant said:


> From East of England Ladies Kennel Society:
> 
> (1) Dunnett's Arabin Street Party. Good strong masculine head, nice front standing and good feet. Good depth of chest and spring of rib. Lovely rear angles and moved well. RBOB.
> 
> Pleased with that! The dog we beat also had in her critique that her movement wasn't as free as Henry's, so really pleased with that too. He always seems to get his head and movement picked out especially.


Well done, a very nice critique and win!


----------



## vet-2-b

Incas critique from Driffield:

A smaller type but really keen & on her toes, elegant outline & good bend of stifle

Short but sweet


----------



## Kicksforkills

vet-2-b said:


> Incas critique from Driffield:
> 
> A smaller type but really keen & on her toes, elegant outline & good bend of stifle
> 
> Short but sweet


Well done, like you say short but sweet : )


----------



## vet-2-b

Critique from British Manchester Terrier club championship, where Inca won Junior Bitch...

"(7) Rattustrap Maid Marian, a difficult class to judge as they all seemed a little jumpy & on edge. A very feminine bitch, with nice dark eyes, ears need to settle a bit, lovely deep forechest, flowing topline, good tuck-up, well bent stifle and moved well"


----------



## lupie

"Tri with complimenting eye colour, alert in expression, medium amount of bone, arch of neck running into good shoulders, correct in stifle and rear moved well."

Our first critique  Pleased with that. We came second in our class.


----------



## Gilpinsmum

vet-2-b said:


> Critique from British Manchester Terrier club championship, where Inca won Junior Bitch...
> 
> "(7) Rattustrap Maid Marian, a difficult class to judge as they all seemed a little jumpy & on edge. A very feminine bitch, with nice dark eyes, ears need to settle a bit, lovely deep forechest, flowing topline, good tuck-up, well bent stifle and moved well"


ooo...are you able to find the critique for mine same show, we came 2nd in the Puppy Dog? Barleydust Harvest Moon, I'm not sure where to find it. Also, do you know where I can find the critiques for the Midlands Canine Society show back in October for the MT's? 
Sorry...hope you don't mind me asking!
Thanks


----------



## vet-2-b

Gilpinsmum said:


> ooo...are you able to find the critique for mine same show, we came 2nd in the Puppy Dog? Barleydust Harvest Moon, I'm not sure where to find it. Also, do you know where I can find the critiques for the Midlands Canine Society show back in October for the MT's?
> Sorry...hope you don't mind me asking!
> Thanks


will go and find the copy of the newspaper and find you his critique 

Your best bet is to check the newspapers, I prefer dog world to our dog but either is good to look  also Terrier World The Magazine Dedicated To Terriers is good to check for the championship shows. Opens are a lot harder to find critques for but if you keep checking you should eventually find most of them.


----------



## vet-2-b

Gilpinsmum said:


> ooo...are you able to find the critique for mine same show, we came 2nd in the Puppy Dog? Barleydust Harvest Moon, I'm not sure where to find it. Also, do you know where I can find the critiques for the Midlands Canine Society show back in October for the MT's?
> Sorry...hope you don't mind me asking!
> Thanks


Right just found your critque but theres no enteries for PD only JD anyway it says

2. Hough's Barleydust Harvest Moon, just into junior, correct size, really strong markings, nice dark almomd eyes. Good conformation & moved well- with a little more experience handler & dog have potential to do well.

Thats a lovely critique, well done by the sounds of it your boy has potential


----------



## Freyja

Last week Phoenix had his first critique from his very first show. He only came 4th in his breed class but won AV minor puppy dog. This is his critique

Barnesmore Black Ice whippet dark brindle very settled, nice smooth outline attractive head good eye deep chest good top line a little loose behind but good in front on the move.

Peter won AV open dog and his critique was similar but the judge said she prefered a darker eye. A whippets eye colour should match the coat colour Phoenix being black brindle has very dark brown eyes. Peter being a red brindle has paler brown eyes.


----------



## Gilpinsmum

vet-2-b said:


> Right just found your critque but theres no enteries for PD only JD anyway it says
> 
> 2. Hough's Barleydust Harvest Moon, just into junior, correct size, really strong markings, nice dark almomd eyes. Good conformation & moved well- with a little more experience handler & dog have potential to do well.
> 
> Thats a lovely critique, well done by the sounds of it your boy has potential


thanks for that - I have a suspicion that the judge might have been making a comment about MY handling  but lovely to think he has potential...now about his handler...


----------



## Dogloverlou

Not sure if Cash was critiqued in his 2nd place award yesterday, but if anyone can find the details for Colchester and District, please let me know!


----------



## Leam1307

Does anyone know where i would find the critiques from the Kilmarnock show on the. 3rd January? Summer won 3 classes and i know she got a critique in at least one as was kept behind. Was same judge for the second class so not sure if they just use the same one? This was our first show so ive no idea where to look for critiques.

Many thanks


----------



## Freyja

They are usually in either Dog World or Our Dogs. The judges have 1 month to send them in but it is up to the papers when they publish them. Sometimes they go in almost straight away other times you may have to wait a while for them.


----------



## Leam1307

Well this is Summers critique from her first show. Didn't win anything today so nothing to report from that.

A 6month old bitch with a lovely head and tapered muzzle, dark in eye with a very alert expression, her head carried on a gently arched muscular neck of good length set into well laid shoulders. She has good depth to her chest and brisket, is straight in front with gently sweeping stifle to the rear, which allowed her, her true movement.


----------



## Zenith

This was my boy's write-up from PGD at Manchester! Very chuffed

1, easy winner, looked balanced, excellent breed type, looked his sex, good head, eye & bite, straight front, enough neck, typical in profile & his movement was sound free & easy, liked this male a lot


----------



## adamantis

Is anyone willing/able to see if my boy's critique from Manchester is available, please?
I'm not expecting much - first big show, and my handling was awful, but it would be nice to know!
Ashford Valley Tickham Stroller, in PG D/B AVNSC Hound.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Zenith

Sorry I haven't renewed my subscriptions to the dog papers, i'm just lucky to be sometimes sent the decent write-ups by friends.

Got Elsa's critique from her very first show today! 

Hunt's Samoyed, Archaeus with Amour, she came, she conquered at her first show! A stunning 6 month old puppy with great ring presence. Superb presentation. Lovely head, eye and expression. Moved with style & purpose. Could not be denied BPIS


----------



## Dogloverlou

I'd be very grateful if anyone could keep an eye out for Isle of Ely Canine Society show 1st place Junior write up


----------



## adamantis

Our Manchester critique has been published. It's our first ever one, so no idea what it means or how to take it. I think it's positive, but am willing to be corrected!

2 Roberts' Ashford Valley Tickham Stroller, an upstanding Foxhound junior male who is impressive in side profile being well grown & well bodied. Firm & in good muscle. Unsettled.

("Unsettled" because he decided he wasn't going to stand still for -anyone- after 5 hours on his bench)


----------



## vet-2-b

adamantis said:


> Our Manchester critique has been published. It's our first ever one, so no idea what it means or how to take it. I think it's positive, but am willing to be corrected!
> 
> 2 Roberts' Ashford Valley Tickham Stroller, an upstanding Foxhound junior male who is impressive in side profile being well grown & well bodied. Firm & in good muscle. Unsettled.
> 
> ("Unsettled" because he decided he wasn't going to stand still for -anyone- after 5 hours on his bench…)


Sounds like a lovely critique! Well grown and bodied means hes not immature in body so not a bad thing and unsettled is not necessarily a critism more a statement and something you can improve on 

Inca's critique for national terrier:
Post Graduate 1st (9) 
Saxton, Bovill & Dale's Rattustrap Maid Marian, good head shape with a correct bite, classy outline, moved out well. Should do well;

Short but positive


----------



## dexter

adamantis said:


> Our Manchester critique has been published. It's our first ever one, so no idea what it means or how to take it. I think it's positive, but am willing to be corrected!
> 
> 2 Roberts' Ashford Valley Tickham Stroller, an upstanding Foxhound junior male who is impressive in side profile being well grown & well bodied. Firm & in good muscle. Unsettled.
> 
> ("Unsettled" because he decided he wasn't going to stand still for -anyone- after 5 hours on his bench)


was he bred by the hunt ? well done !


----------



## adamantis

dexter said:


> was he bred by the hunt ? well done !


He's a hunt hound that was stolen from walk at 10 weeks. Ended up with me at 14 months, and I recognised him from the newspaper photos. Contacted the hunt and the rest is history!


----------



## dexter

adamantis said:


> He's a hunt hound that was stolen from walk at 10 weeks. Ended up with me at 14 months, and I recognised him from the newspaper photos. Contacted the hunt and the rest is history!


oh I remember that I'm near the hunt


----------



## Firedog

From S Wales Champion Show last year.

PB. Sulasky Stolen My Heart, beautiful head & dark eye. Loved her crest of neck. So elegant. Of very good size, shape & overall balance. Very collected on move although can step a little high. Very well marked. Will follow progress with interest.


From E.T.T Championship Show in November.

PB. Sulasky Stolen My Heart. Loved her size and shape. Very pretty typey bitch with a lovely head. Just not showing well today.


Have to say the one thing that I have learned is that I suspected that her first season ruined her, she wouldn't put her ears up and really didn't want to be there as such. She has just had her second season and it seems to have rectified the damage that the first season caused, ears are up and tails wagging and she seems to be happy with life. I think she will do well this summer. If I had known that the second season would correct everything I would have taken her out the ring for the six months. I will be aware if it ever happens again in the future.


----------



## kiara

My first critique

Southern Counties Limit show
15th March 2015

Judge Lee Page

Maiden Bitch
2nd Nanici Dainty Love  Black brindle with white bitch, Hard to assess this bitch as she was very lively, She was finer than the first, with a good bite.

Novice Bitch 
2nd Nanici Dainty Love

Graduate Bitch
2nd Nanici Dainty Love


----------



## Freyja

Petergot 2 lovely critiques from Newcastle(Staffs) and district open show on easter sunday.

First the breed judge

PG 1st Barnesmore Peter Pan 19 months brindle with white trim lots to like about this boy lovely head, scissor bite and kind eye very good length of neck his body shape flows but moved aa litte erratic at times. Saw him settle later in the day in the variety classes could have taken him home just needs time to mature

and the BIS show for the variety classes

AV open and Open stakes

1st Barnesmore Peter Pan whippet very smart good for size lovely head and expression very smart on the move.

Really please with both of these and hope he just settles at the national next saturday and moves as we know he can and doen't mess about like he can do sometimes.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Jax's last critique i have is from Great Yarmouth and Lowestoft District Canine Society Limit Show where he got 1st in Junior MT:

15 month old dog. Good proportions to head with long flat skull and tight lips. Dark almond shaped eyes. Ears small and close to head. Good mouth and dentition. Clean arched neck of good length. Shoulders sloping with straight forelegs. Sufficient spring of rib. Well angulated hindquarters. I would prefer a little less length of leg to give better balance. Moved well once settled.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Our first critique since November!

Under the woman who has been secretary of the Papillon club of Ireland for 20 years! 

SC - PGD (4,1) 1 Bull’s Altaya Foreign Affair, lovely head & good coat. Excellent topline, tailset & carriage. Very good movement. Lovely hare foot;


----------



## adamantis

Hound Association Open from March:

1 Ashford Valley Tickham Stroller, t/w good size nice feet, front & mouth, moved well, happy boy, shame he is neutered. BOB.


----------



## Firedog

The critique I have been waiting nearly a year for from Dorset County Open show.

Sulasky Stolen My Heart, 8 months E.T.T, beautiful type and correct extended trot on the move, I liked her enormously, full of breed characteristics. Her handler could make more of her & harness her showy temperament.

I have got better I swear.


----------



## Kicksforkills

From Southampton;

Firedog,

Pothin’s Sulasky Stolen My Heart, ETT bitch, lovely size & shape. Gorgeous head with bright tan markings. Well carried ears, dark eyes & good mouth. Good length of neck. Well carried tail. Good front. I’m sure if she can get it together would have a bright future. BNSC. 

Me;

PG (1) 1 Bull’s Altaya Foreign Affair, dog, lovely strong head, dark expressive eyes & good mouth/well set ears. Lovely shape, straight front, level topline & well carried tail. In good coat, moved & showed well.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Critique from Windsor,

Pye's Erkenwyne Go For Broke, pleasing head & eye, ears need to settle. Good neck & shoulders, OK in topline & quarters. For me I would like more body. In good coat, moved well.

Pretty much exactly what i expected as he decided 3 days before that he wasnt going to eat.


----------



## Firedog

Kicksforkills said:


> From Southampton;
> 
> Firedog,
> 
> Pothin's Sulasky Stolen My Heart, ETT bitch, lovely size & shape. Gorgeous head with bright tan markings. Well carried ears, dark eyes & good mouth. Good length of neck. Well carried tail. Good front. I'm sure if she can get it together would have a bright future. BNSC.
> 
> Me;
> 
> PG (1) 1 Bull's Altaya Foreign Affair, dog, lovely strong head, dark expressive eyes & good mouth/well set ears. Lovely shape, straight front, level topline & well carried tail. In good coat, moved & showed well.


Ah, thank you. My friend rang me to tell me and read it out to me but unless it is in front of me I can't put it on here. Chuffed to bits with that critique. Seems we both did well.

Any idea how the Japanese Spitz viewing went?


----------



## Kicksforkills

I have no idea, not asked them about it to be honest.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Windsor -
Bull's Altaya Foreign Affair, tri, good spring of rib, nice angulation, correct tailset

SOE Club ch show - _Classic well made Tri. boy, firm compact body with good tail set, carrying profuse coat, moved and showed well._


----------



## Dogloverlou

Cash got a 2nd place AVNSC Post Grad at E of England Ladies' Kennel Society back in August but I'm unable to access his critique * damn Dog World and their subscriptions* so would appreciate anyone looking that up for me if possible....and if it's online. I don't think he faired to well in that class so will be interested to hear what the judge made of him.


----------



## Meezey

Dogloverlou said:


> Cash got a 2nd place AVNSC Post Grad at E of England Ladies' Kennel Society back in August but I'm unable to access his critique * damn Dog World and their subscriptions* so would appreciate anyone looking that up for me if possible....and if it's online. I don't think he faired to well in that class so will be interested to hear what the judge made of him.


Messaged you it... It's fantastic btw...


----------



## Dogloverlou

Meezey said:


> Messaged you it... It's fantastic btw...


Thanks so much Meezey! 

I'm happy with that  just need to contain some of that bounce.


----------



## lupie

I know this is super cheeky but if anyone sees the Critique for Finnish Lapphunds at Richmond I would be super grateful! Probably won't be out for ages but I always seem to miss them!


----------



## adamantis

Our Hound Club of East Anglia critique has finally been published 
1 Roberts' Ashford Valley Tickham Stroller, stood alone this 2 year old lemon/w male. Head well balanced with slight stop. Balanced hound overall, good angulation fore & aft, good bone & feet. In nice body condition, powerful & muscular, free striding with good drive from behind.


----------



## shiblover

adamantis said:


> Our Hound Club of East Anglia critique has finally been published
> 1 Roberts' Ashford Valley Tickham Stroller, stood alone this 2 year old lemon/w male. Head well balanced with slight stop. Balanced hound overall, good angulation fore & aft, good bone & feet. In nice body condition, powerful & muscular, free striding with good drive from behind.


That's nice!


----------

